# Great trip with a PFF member!



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Had the pleasure of taking fellow PFF member mhooligan (I think I spelled it right) on an offshore kayak charter today. The bite was GREAT! He picked up a king on the troll and had a few other runs that didnt stay glued.

Our goal was red snapper of course! First spot was loaded with nice keepers in the 20-24" range but he wanted some big girls! At the first spot he he also picked up a nice gag that hurt to send back down. I too got a gag here.

Next spot we found the big girls! He did fantastic for being relatively new to the sport and he put these two beautiful snapper in the cooler! :notworthy: 30" and 27"! Nicely done!


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

JD I am going let you take me one of these days. You put guys on the fish man.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Someone had a very nice trip! Congrats


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

ctgalloway21 said:


> JD I am going let you take me one of these days. You put guys on the fish man.


Id be glad to take you out! Lets do it before snapper season closes, some one has to eat these fish! Sorry it didnt work out last week.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Stud Snappers!!! Glad you were able to put him on fish.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Id be glad to take you out! Lets do it before snapper season closes, some one has to eat these fish! Sorry it didnt work out last week.


I am coming down again this weekend but get to ride out on a boat with my brother in law and his friends. Probably not going to bring the kayak this time.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey I give you a free tow if you put me on fish like that! Great job jd


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That is awesome. Looks like yall had a great trip.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: wow those are some hoggers for sure!:yes: JD7.62 you rock Sir! indeed a fisherholic! :thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I bet ya'll melted in the heat today!!! Nice fishes again, guys.


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice job guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Good trip JD, bet he had fun, big snaps and a nice gag too!


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

nice


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photos.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice fish.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Those are a couple of big ones!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job JD!

Hey man, I realized I never answered your message back from last fall....sorry about that man! Anyways, is your number still the same it always was from a couple years ago? You and your lady need to come over for BBQ's again...been forever.

And hell yes on the question you asked me, would love to. If we could even do it on a day Jackie's off so she could come out in the yak with me, that would be awesome. And of course, I'll get you good go-pro footage.

Shoot me a text message and let me know if your number's the same!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> Awesome job JD!
> 
> Hey man, I realized I never answered your message back from last fall....sorry about that man! Anyways, is your number still the same it always was from a couple years ago? You and your lady need to come over for BBQ's again...been forever.
> 
> ...


Hey Clay =-- horning in on my dive man :thumbup: We'll do it I've gotta get my tanks from MBT first. To not derail JD's advertizement for his charters I'll txt you with dates - also I've got a decent outback dive setup you can use on his outbacks. Only one tank so breath softly...

Stressless


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haha, will do Bob


----------

